# Chromium kicks up an error installing extensions



## phalange (Sep 12, 2021)

Error is `Could not install package: 'FAILED_TO_COPY_EXTENSION_FILE_TO_TEMP_DIRECTORY'`

This sounds like something with the FreeBSD pkg rather than Chromium. Was working in previous version. Seems to affect all extensions.

I'm using chromium-92.0.4515.159_1


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 12, 2021)

I assume that Chromiums temp directory is /tmp.

What's the output of `df /tmp/`?
What's the output of `ls -ld /tmp/`?


----------



## phalange (Sep 12, 2021)

ls -ld /tmp
drwxrwxrwt  6 root  wheel  14 Sep 12 12:22 /tmp

df -h /tmp
Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/tmp     284G     40M    283G     0%    /tmp

What's the capacity column saying, versus Size or Avail?


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 12, 2021)

Capacity is how full the partition is. Looks good in this case.
I have no idea what else could be the issue, sorry.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

▶ <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/82017/post-532248>


----------



## linunix (Sep 23, 2021)

Upgraded chromium: 92.0.4515.159_1 -> 92.0.4515.159_2
Still has the same issue


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 24, 2021)

▶ <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/82017/>


----------

